# Maggie the Shiloh



## Tor (Nov 9, 2010)

Last time I tried to post some pics of her, I didn't pay attention to the size rules, so I'll try again. This is Maggie, our plush Shiloh. From about 2 months on up.

Just got home (8 weeks):










About 4 months here (whatcha lookin' at):










~7 months:










About 11 months here:










Favorite pose.....You can do ittttt!!










Last One:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very pretty girl


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Maggie is beautiful!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a beauty!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a beautiful girl and great pictures too!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I know I could probably just google this....but what is a "shiloh" shepherd?

Love the color!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

PatchonGSD I'm glad you asked I wanted to know as well, I had never heard the term 

I googled it, this is what Wikipedia came up with: 

"The Shiloh Shepherd is a rare breed of dog that is still under development. Developed in the 1970s, they are meant to resemble an older variety of German Shepherd"


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Mooch said:


> PatchonGSD I'm glad you asked I wanted to know as well, I had never heard the term
> 
> I googled it, this is what Wikipedia came up with:
> 
> *"The Shiloh Shepherd is a rare breed of dog* that is still under development. Developed in the 1970s, they are meant to resemble an older variety of German Shepherd"


Definately NOT RARE, what they probably meant to say is that they were recognized by Rare Breed Association. 

Maggie is beautiful! I have 2 Shilohs myself.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

She's beautiful!!


----------

